# ICS in May?



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

According to VZBuzz, HTC is starting to test ICS for the Thunderbolt next week. They plan to end testing in April. Hopefully this means a May release or, even better, an early leak.

http://www.vzbuzz.com/2012/03/htc-thunderbolt-part-of-an-htc-user-test-for-ice-cream-sandwich/

I hope this is true.


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

And than... a quad-core ICS phone comes out and everyone leaves their current phone for that!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

we have been through this before with froyo, gingerbread and all the other os that was suppose to be released. Remember just because HTC releases the ics it still has to go through Verizon hands before an official otc Is released. So add many more months to that. I will guess sometime around July or August before we might see it. With how past releases came out.

I for one am no going to change phones just because of a quad core processor. It will have to be a phone that doesn't do the data 2 step dance. Of step to the left for 3g. Step to the right for 1x lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> And than... a quad-core ICS phone comes out and everyone leaves their current phone for that!


Not me if the bolt gets ics then ill stick with it a little longer. I love my bolt
sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

If we could get some leaks to help out with RIL, it would be fantastic


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

10 bucks says they start their "testing" with liquids, Twisteds, and proteck's builds.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

liberatedx said:


> Not me if the bolt gets ics then ill stick with it a little longer. I love my bolt
> sent from my HTC greatness.


yup, with the tb getting ics from htc at some point, and liquid + others working on builds, i'm happy to stay on the tb until the arrival of jellybean and another new nexus


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> we have been through this before with froyo, gingerbread and all the other os that was suppose to be released. Remember just because HTC releases the ics it still has to go through Verizon hands before an official otc Is released. So add many more months to that. I will guess sometime around July or August before we might see it. With how past releases came out.


on the other hand, official HTC builds being tested very quickly increases the likelihood of a leak that will give the developers what they need to get a fully working ICS build out in the wild well before Verizon approves anything.


----------



## AlanPototsky (Jul 15, 2011)

ok so today is my upgrade date and ..... there isn't one phone in the verizon store that I want! Maybe the Nexus but I actually still talk on my phone and no one beats HTC for that feature. I wish The One was available!


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

Great news. Will easily get me through 2012 and to 2nd Gen LTE devices.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

AlanPototsky said:


> ok so today is my upgrade date and ..... there isn't one phone in the verizon store that I want! Maybe the Nexus but I actually still talk on my phone and no one beats HTC for that feature. I wish The One was available!


Rezound

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------

